# 人が死のうが生きようが、どうでもいいじゃん。



## kanojo_

Hello,

I don't quite understand what the function of the のう/よう ending is in this sentence:

_大体さ、人が死*のう*が生き*よう*_が、どうでもいいじゃん。(To give some backround, the following sentence is as follows: 適当に死んで、適当に生まれて、そうやって自然でバランスが取れているんだし。)

It is spoken by one of the main characters in a drama when he tries to tell his classmate how people don't need to try to live longer if they can't.

Thank you!


----------



## kaito

I don't have a good grasp of it but it's the so-called volitional form. In this case, it basically means it doesn't matter whether people live or die.


----------



## kanojo_

Yes, I kind of understand the meaning it's just that I don't quite understand why would one use the volitional form instead of let's say, the -ても・でも form?


----------



## mikun

Hi,
There are two words contained in 'のう' word.
1. able to do, ...
2. -call the person.  'のう、旅のお方'
　　-To expect the same feeling as I feel. '暑いのう'、
Second meaning of 2 seems to be the case of eｘample.

There are two word contained in 'よう' word.
1. to show of intention.     もう寝よう
2. call the people or reply to it.  よう、しばらく。　ようってば。
First meaning seems the case of example.
There are small diference of nuance, but you may use 'ても' and 'でも' also.
'のう'でも'よう'でも'ても'でも'でも'でも真意が伝わればどうでもいいじゃん。


----------



## Flaminius

kanojo_ said:


> Yes, I kind of understand the meaning it's just that I don't quite understand why would one use the volitional form instead of let's say, the -ても・でも form?


In this sentence of yours, the form with _-(y)ō_¹ is not volitional but expresses eventuality.  In fact, it is seldom volitional for a third person subject.  By eventuality I mean the possibility that something may happen.  It is usually used for events with low probability.  Here the speaker implies that for someone to die and to live are equally results of happenstance.


1. The suffix loses the part in the parentheses when it combines with a consonant stem verb.  Eg, _shin-u_ → _shinō_ vs. _iki-ru_ → _ikiyō_


----------



## kanojo_

I see. Thank you!


----------



## Derselbe

Flaminius said:


> In this sentence of yours, the form with _-(y)ō_¹ is not volitional but expresses eventuality.  In fact, it is seldom volitional for a third person subject.  By eventuality I mean the possibility that something may happen.  It is usually used for events with low probability.




Can you give us some other examples where it would be appropriate to use it? I still do not understand it.


----------



## wathavy

I am not sure if these are the cases...
できようが、できまいがいいじゃん。
あろうが、なかろうが構わないよ。
泣こうが、わめこうがどうにもならんて。
引いても、押しても、びくともせんなぁ。（少し違うかな？）
生きてようが、死んでようが、知ったこっちゃない。
上でも、下でも、構ってなんかいられない。

I wonder..if these are or not.


----------



## Derselbe

wathavyさんへ

例えを沢山書いてくれて、ありがとうございます。前より分かるようになったと思います。

その文法は、いつも　「何か」　と　「逆」　を使うことですか。それとも、一つだけでも使えますか。そういう一つだけ使う文はどうみえますか。

よろしくお願いします。


----------



## Flaminius

Derselbe said:


> wathavyさんへ
> 
> 例(例文)をたくさん書いてくれて、ありがとうございます。前より分かるようになったと思います。


_Tatoe_ written as 例え in the sense of example is very rare.  It's better avoid it lest the reader confuse with the other meaning of the word ("parable", written out 喩え or 譬え).





> この構文は、いつも「何か」と「その逆」を必要としますか。それとも、一つだけでも使えますか。そういう一つだけ使う文はどうなりますか。


The Japanese parentheses, brackets, angles etc. are never flanked by white spaces in text.

I preferred 構文 to 文法 because the former is a more specific concept.

動詞が一つしかない文でも「よう」を使えます。「100年かかろうと必ず完成させる」、「誰が何といおうとやり遂げる覚悟だ」や「うっかり檻に近づこうものなら、すぐにライオンが襲いかかってくる」のような文で理解できるでしょうか。

Edit:
Corrections in blue ink largely reflect my personal preference.  Other native speakers, therefore, may not regard them the best or mandatory modifications.


----------



## Derselbe

直してくれて、ありがとうございます。



flaminius said:


> 。。。のような文で理解できるでしょうか。



本当を言えば、あまり分かりません。　
「100年かか*ろう*と必ず完成させる」と「100年かかると必ず完成させる」はどう違いますか。
違いで一番簡単に分かるかもしれません。


----------



## wathavy

Derselbe said:


> 本当を言えば、あまり分かりません。
> 「100年かか*ろう*と必ず完成させる」と「100年かかると必ず完成させる」はどう違いますか。
> 違いで一番簡単に分かるかもしれません。


OK,
「100年かかろうと、1000年かかろうと、必ず完成させるぞ！」
is shortened to have one of them.
「100年かかろうと、必ず完成させるぞ！」
This is what Flaminius was trying to tell you, I reckon.
After you posted your query above.
Cheers!


----------



## Flaminius

Derselbe said:


> 「100年かか*ろう*と必ず完成させる」と「100年かかると必ず完成させる」はどう違いますか。


「100年かかろうと……」という文では、「完成に百年かかる」という事態はあまり起こりそうにない命題として想定されています。そのようなありえなそうな事態が現実に起こったとしても作業を完成させるというのがこの文の意味です。

もう一方の文はあまり良くありません。"If we can work on it for 100 years, we can complete it."のような「100年という時間的余裕がある」という事態が確定的な状況では完成が見込めるという意味を表現するなら、「100年かければ、必ず完成させられる」でしょうか。


----------

